# Any Santa Cruz Bullits XL For Sale?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello, I have a buddy that is searching for one. Sometimes dealerships may have one kicking around. XL, XT Coil preferred, but not mandatory. 
Thanks!


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

It's his lucky day... I just saw 2-3 freshly received Bullit's on the dock when I was in the office this past Thursday. JensonUSA in Corona, CA will have an XL Copper/Black CC R-build and S-build sometime in the next few days; they're both currently sitting in inventory in Riverside, CA... I'll leave the part numbers below, in case he wants call and talk to a gear advisor to have one reserved before I post them online to be sold early tomorrow morning when my workflow is updated. 

JensonUSA part numbers:

BI002459- Santa Cruz Bullit CC- R-Build- Copper/Black-XL
BI002460- Santa Cruz Bullit CC- S-Build- Copper/Black-XL


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, great! Let me pass this info on to him. Thanks!


----------



## Mountainwolf_NorCal (Jan 18, 2021)

Probably a dumb question, but I never saw those bikes come up on the site. Does that mean, if I'm looking for a specific bike I should call instead of just looking at the site inventory?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, can’t hurt.


----------



## Mountainwolf_NorCal (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks G


----------

